# Cm7.1 radio question



## mellis242 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey guys just wondering if I am running cm7.1 which radio should I run mr4 or mr2??? You would think mr4 right since it is more up to date?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## brockwitting (Jan 12, 2012)

You are correct, the MR4 radio is a better choice for CM. However, I would not run a CM 7.1 build, and would instead try something newer/more worked on like the latest ThunderShed build of CM.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

brockwitting said:


> You are correct, the MR4 radio is a better choice for CM. However, I would not run a CM 7.1 build, and would instead try something newer/more worked on like the latest ThunderShed build of CM.


+1


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

I prefer the MR3 radio. MR4 gives me issues on several Roms. I've had reboots on some, and others just bad data connections


----------



## mellis242 (Mar 25, 2012)

brockwitting said:


> You are correct, the MR4 radio is a better choice for CM. However, I would not run a CM 7.1 build, and would instead try something newer/more worked on like the latest ThunderShed build of CM.


I will give thundershed a run I have always had great battery life off of cm7.1 thanks for your advice!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

